# 20 amp receptacle question



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

essrmo said:


> _ he was talking about devices,
> you guys are talking about recepticles.
> Try to keep up.
> :clap: _​



Receptacles ARE devices. And they do not, and cannot, limit the current to 15 amps, or 20 amps, or whatever they're rated for.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Receptacles ARE devices. And they do not, and cannot, limit the current to 15 amps, or 20 amps, or whatever they're rated for.


switches ARE devices but they are not recepticles.
current limiters are called circuit breakers. that much I do know. 
devices are only guaranteed to withstand the current rating.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

essrmo said:


> switches ARE devices but they are not recepticles.
> current limiters are called circuit breakers. that much I do know.
> devices are only guaranteed to withstand the current rating.


So your point is..... what?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

essrmo said:


> _ he was talking about devices,
> you guys are talking about recepticles.
> Try to keep up.
> :clap: _​


Doesn't matter.

This statement is still not at all accurate:


> _15 amp *device *means just that, 15 amps maximum for safety. *Residential quality.* _


This tells me he thinks *all* 15A DEVICES are resi grade and cannot be had in spec-grade. You tell me if you thing that is accurate. :whistling


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

What a bunch of cry babies. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

skyhook said:


> What a bunch of cry babies. :laughing:



What do you expect? We're 'just' electricians. We're nothing with our GC gods.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What do you expect? We're 'just' electricians. We're nothing with our GC gods.


And they 'Elecrtricians' said "Let there be light" :notworthy


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

essrmo said:


> _ he was talking about devices,
> you guys are talking about recepticles.
> Try to keep up.
> :clap: _​


Who asked you ?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

skyhook said:


> And they 'Elecrtricians' said "Let there be light" :notworthy


No, God said that. I just wired the switch up for Him.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

most commercial places will have all 20amp breakers...depending on what type of equipment they are using they may need 20 a recps

most will have 15 a recps...just depends on the building and places

any medical will require hospital grade recps

many different answers and aspects to your question...most of the sparkys will know more here but you have to kinda try to learn on your own to


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Why are you waiting? I think simply owning it gives you enough experience to fly a jet-fueled bus 30,000 feet in the air.


I have my pilot's license but can someone tell me should I push the steering wheel thingie forward or pull it back in California to go up?:laughing:


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Five Arrows said:


> I have my pilot's license but can someone tell me should I push the steering wheel thingie forward or pull it back in California to go up?:laughing:


First take it apart and see how its made :w00t:

lol

Never a dull moment with 480 in the house :shifty:


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

oh yeah, i remember why i haven't been on here for 4 years.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

King of Crown said:


> oh yeah, i remember why i haven't been on here for 4 years.


But we've missed you so much!


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

You can put a 15 amp recpt. on a circuit that is fed by 12-gauge your ocp must be 15 amp to answer your question


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> You can put a 15 amp recpt. on a circuit that is fed by 12-gauge your ocp must be 15 amp to answer your question


That MAY be true in commercial. As I said above, I don't know much (or anything) about commercial codes, so if it is true, disregard everything below.

But that is NOT true for residential electricity. You can have 15A receptacles on a 20 breaker and be totally legal and code compliant. Only stipulation is you MUST have more than one 15A device if they are on 20A OCP.

You are correct about the 12g conductors on 20A OCP...that's a must.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Five Arrows said:


> I have my pilot's license but can someone tell me should I push the steering wheel thingie forward or pull it back in California to go up?:laughing:


the wheelie thingie has little to do with going up, that is done with the throttle:whistling the good thing is if you pull the wheelie thing up for long enough eventually you will to go down:w00t:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

splice said:


> You can put a 15 amp recpt. on a circuit that is fed by 12-gauge your ocp must be 15 amp to answer your question


Are you in Canada, because this is NOT the code in the US if there are two or more receptacles on a circuit. For clarity, a duplex receptacle is two receptacles.

See NEC Table 210.21(B)(3)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

splice said:


> You can put a 15 amp recpt. on a circuit that is fed by 12-gauge .....


You can put a 15a receptacle on a circuit that is fed with 2000 kcmil for all we care.... :laughing:



splice said:


> .....your ocp must be 15 amp to answer your question


The receptacles do not dictate the OCD rating. It's the other way around. :thumbsup:


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

oquist said:


> Is a 20 amp receptacle needed in a 20 amp circuit, I assume it is with 12 ga. wire, but I see 15 amp installed all the time, and Depot doesnt sell them in 10 packs.


 
only required if it is a dedicated circuit


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

one man show said:


> only required if it is a dedicated circuit


_Nice intro. _​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

one man show said:


> only required if it is a dedicated circuit


And is a single receptacle.:thumbsup:

Does anyone read the NEC any more?:sad:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

480sparky said:


> And is a single receptacle.:thumbsup:
> 
> Does anyone read the NEC any more?:sad:


Dang, you beat me by 5 hours with this. :laughing:


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

Speedy I seen your reference point 210.21(B)(3), I guess where I am not clear on is what rate's a circuit, is it the conductor,device,o.c.p? I was under the assumption that your o.c.p. must protect the lowest rated current conductor or terminal accordingly to 110.16(C).

And also 15a recpt and a 20a recpt internally are different.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The OCD determines the circuit ampacity. You must size your conductors to at least carry that much. Then you can determine what amperage receptacles are allowed on the circuit, based on the OCD.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

splice said:


> And also 15a recpt and a 20a recpt internally are different.


I think it has been pretty clearly expressed that this is *not* the case.

A 15A and 20A duplex receptacle _of the same grade_ are identical internally. Both are rated for 20A pass-thru.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I think it has been pretty clearly expressed that this is *not* the case.
> 
> A 15A and 20A duplex receptacle _of the same grade_ are identical internally. Both are rated for 20A pass-thru.



Exactamundo. Only the plastic face is different.


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

Well speedy I have both in front of me AND IT IS CLEARLY different pal. 
unxactunmondo


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

splice said:


> Well speedy I have both in front of me AND IT IS CLEARLY different pal.
> unxactunmondo


You have WHAT in front of you? A 15- and a 20-a receptacle?


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes 15a and a 20a.
Do you? Clearly a difference


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

I tell you what. Go to a supply house. Buy a CR-15, and a CR-20 receptacle, THEN tell me what you think the difference is. Because you DO NOT have two of the same grade devices in front of you now. I GUARANTEE it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

splice said:


> Yes 15a and a 20a.
> Do you? Clearly a difference



Did you take them apart? :whistling


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 20a recpt and also 15a recpt the most obvious difference is the terminals, secondly this 20a allows 12-gauge termination in rear. The 15a 14 gauge C'mon do you have both devices in front of you it is obvious you don't. Ray Charles can see this


----------



## Tool (Dec 20, 2010)

*The National Electrical Code*, in article 210.21 (B) 1, 2, and 3, describes the requirements of single and multiple receptacles on a circuit. 

The use of *multiple* 15 amp receptacles on a 20 amp circuit *is* permitted. A duplex receptacle is considered as multiple receptacles and is therefore permissible to use as the single, or one of several, multiple type receptacles on the circuit. 

Part of the UL listing for the 15 amp receptacles is that they are capable of feeding through the 20 amp circuit, the primary difference between 15 and 20 amp receptacles being the faceplate configuration. 

Receptacles rated higher than the circuit rating may not be used, so 20 amp receptacles are not permitted on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

I had install a three-wire dryer circuit, when the cust. recieve her dryer somebody at Sears install a 50a three-wire cord (range) on the dryer. She tells me that the delivery guy went to HD. and got a 30a (dryer) recpt and just swap the cover out. So I went to my truck and look at both of them internally and they look identical kinda shock me there. So I know why speedy feels that way but as I look at these two recpt they are different.


----------



## splice (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah Tool we kinda past that 
i agree with you bro.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

splice said:


> So I know why speedy feels that way but as I look at these two recpt they are different.


Dude, I do not doubt that you are looking at two receptacles, but I know now for a FACT that you are NOT looking at two of the same grade devices. 
I say this because you say the 15A receptacle will "accept" #14 wire in the back??? These are "quick-wire" or backstab holes. Spec-grade devices DO NOT have quick-wire holes. 

PLEASE, before this goes any further, get some CR-15's and CR-20's from the supply house and THEN do your side-by-side comparison. :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

splice said:


> I have 20a recpt and also 15a recpt the most obvious difference is the terminals, secondly this 20a allows 12-gauge termination in rear. The 15a 14 gauge C'mon do you have both devices in front of you it is obvious you don't. Ray Charles can see this



OK....... for the third (possibly fourth) time:
*
HAVE YOU TAKEN THEM APART?*


----------



## Tool (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ Ahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hoof Hearted (Aug 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Ever take a 15- and a 20-a receptacle apart? They have the same guts inside. The only difference is the shape of the slots on the front.


 
actually there's a difference of 23 and 15/16 degrees in inner slot-clamp thickness depending on the manufact.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Hoof Hearted said:


> actually there's a difference of 23 and 15/16 degrees in inner slot-clamp thickness depending on the manufact.



You measure thickness in degrees? How many degrees in a 2x4?


----------



## Misha322 (Nov 15, 2010)

15A receptacle will require you use a 15A CB and rate your wire accordingly. The shape of the receptacle will prevent you from using devices that are rated for 20A.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Misha322 said:


> 15A receptacle will require you use a 15A CB and rate your wire accordingly........ .



Code reference, please.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Having just come on to this thread and NOT having the patience to read through it all...

What an arrogant jerkoff of a fool this OP appears to be.



Forest Gump anyone?


----------



## StarkStrom (Feb 8, 2011)

Quote: "I just looked here to find an answer, and get smart A$$ remarks. There is so much crap here, its amazing how some people have so much time to post over 2,000 posts of mostly garbage remarks."


The reason is because you but us out of work! Is that why I'm laid off so we can help you take our work.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. I must have not realized the question has been answered.


----------

